# Urgent Help Needed Green Tree Frog



## ~~~~~ (Jun 15, 2017)

Hi my sister works at a banana packing company and she gives me frogs that they find but recently the last one has developed wounds around its mouth that continue to grow and occasionally bleed. He changes in colour from green to grey. Someone please give me advice on what to do. No vets in my area deal with frogs.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pythoninfinite (Jun 15, 2017)

White Lipped Tree Frog. Looks like it might be in an enclosure where it can get its snout through a gap or the openings in wire mesh, and this is cutting the tissue around the lips. Snakes and lizards can do the same thing if they are housed in enclosures that have mesh or ventilation holes which are too big. It looks like the lips are being sliced off. 

Colour change is normal.

Jamie


----------



## ~~~~~ (Jun 15, 2017)

pythoninfinite said:


> White Lipped Tree Frog. Looks like it might be in an enclosure where it can get its snout through a gap or the openings in wire mesh, and this is cutting the tissue around the lips. Snakes and lizards can do the same thing if they are housed in enclosures that have mesh or ventilation holes which are too big. It looks like the lips are being sliced off.
> 
> Colour change is normal.
> 
> Jamie



Funny thing is though that they're in an aquarium with smooth stones and a plant. I can't see anything that they injure themselves on. Is there a way I can help the healing? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Callum Dureau (Jun 15, 2017)

Have you been actually searching for vets in your area or just assume because you haven't seen one?


----------



## Chris1 (Jun 15, 2017)

Could excess insects in the enclosure be nibbling on him? I've heard of lizards being nibbled by crickets,.....I imagine a frog would also be edible.


----------



## Stompsy (Jul 9, 2017)

Any update on this guy? Would be interested to learn if veterinary advice was sought and whether the issues have been resolved...


----------

